# ارجو المساعده وخصوصا طلبة انتاج



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أكتوبر 2007)

اخوانى بارك الله فيكم اعضاء المنتدى الكريم مهندسى العرب واخص بالذكر طلبة ميكانيكا انتاج

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على كتاب انتاج للفرقة الاولى ميكانيكا

والذى يتضمن ماكينات التشغيل من خراطه ومقشطه وثقب وسحب وتفريز وغيرها من ماكينات التشغيل

اخوانى بارك الله فيكم ارجو المساعدة السريعة لان الامتحان قرب جدا
والكتاب يكون عربى وهذا شرط لان الكتاب الكليه باللغه وانا المصطلحات عملالى مشكله


وجزااااااااااااكمن الله كل خير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو المساعده السريعه وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواااااااااااااااااااااانى بارك الله فيكم اين ردودكم انا فعلا محتاج الكتب العربى دى ضرورى جدا جدا جدا


----------



## المهندس عموري (22 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام عليكم
هناك كتاب ممكن يفيدك اسمه اساسيات هندسة الورش
تأليف: 1- الدكتور احمد فؤاد راشد 2- الاستاذ الدكتور محمد انور الدرديري
3 الدكتور عبد الملك عباس ابوخشبه 4- الدكتور توفيق توفيق الميداني
5 الاستاذ الدكتور مصطفى عبد المنعم شعبان


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى بارك الله فيك انا اريد هذه الكتب مرفوعه لى حتى اتمكن من المذاكره فيهم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (17 يونيو 2009)

الأخ العزيز أنصحك بالإستعانة بالكتب التالية للمؤلف الدكتور /أحمد زكي حلمي .. فهي تناسب طلبة إعدادي وأولى هندسة ميكانيكا وهي كالآتي :-
1. كتاب / أساسيات هندسة الإنتاج
2. كتاب / أساسيات تكنولوجيا الورش .. تشغيل المعادن بالقطع
3. كتاب / أساسيات تكنولوجيا التصنيع .. تشكيل المعادن بدون قطع
هذا بالإضافة إلى كتب المرجع في خراطة المعادن ـ مبادئ الخراطة ـ خراطة المعادن ـ تكنولوجيا الخراطة ـ تكنولوجيا التفريز ـ تكنولوجيا اللحام ـ تكنولوجيا القياس ......
​


----------

